# Settling in Melbourne



## kk_aus (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi Expats , 

I am new to this forum . This forum has always been helpful to me in clarifying all my doubts . Infact this is the first time I am posting a thread .With God's grace I got Australian PR with State sponsorship in Victoria..

I work as an Oracle DBA and my wife works in Accounts payable . We are planning to move to Melbourne around July . I can see descent openings for my wife in her work profile and however for me I can see good job openings across other states . .

Need clarifications on the following , 

1. Any DBAs recently moved to Victoria and how easy it was to find a job there 

2. If in case I am not able to secure a job in melbourne for more than 1 month , can I try in another state and will that violate my PR status under 190 

3. How easy it is to find a part time survival job in Victoria . 


Thanks in advance for your advices ...


----------

